# Smoke Eater for Car



## alnpd-cl (Jun 5, 2007)

I am looking for suggestions on how to keep the stale stogie smell out of my car. I have an hour + communte and enjoy a cigar on the way home after a hard day at work. I do not enjoy the stale smoke smell in my car the next morning! I even roll all the windows down for the last 15 minues or so of my ride to air the car out before closing i up for the night. I looked at the Csonka car model but I am not sure that these gadgets really work. I also tried burning a smoke eater candle in the car with mixed results. Any help is appreciated!

"Life's too short to smoke cheap cigars!"


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

alnpd said:


> I am looking for suggestions on how to keep the stale stogie smell out of my car. I have an hour + communte and enjoy a cigar on the way home after a hard day at work. I do not enjoy the stale smoke smell in my car the next morning! I even roll all the windows down for the last 15 minues or so of my ride to air the car out before closing i up for the night. I looked at the Csonka car model but I am not sure that these gadgets really work. I also tried burning a smoke eater candle in the car with mixed results. Any help is appreciated!
> 
> "Life's too short to smoke cheap cigars!"


Just two words *Pure Ayre

*http://www.pureayre.com/

*It's Strong* When you spray PureAyre in the air or on surfaces powerful enzymes break apart the molecular bonds of odor-causing compounds to eliminate both odors and harmful contaminants. Smells are permanently removed when the molecular bonds are broken. Biotechnology has made it possible for us to bottle a potent combination of plant-derived enzymes without the use of chemicals or alcohol. Easily eliminate any odor including strong odors like cat urine, smoke, skunk and cooking smells. See a comparison of odor eliminator sprays. 
Use in your home, car, boat, on pet odors 
and on baby odors. 
*It's Safe* PureAyre is the only food-grade odor eliminator available. That means that PureAyre is the safest and surest way to get rid of disgusting smells, even around food, and on people and pets. You can control the smells in your environment while being friendly to your environment. PureAyre is made from plant-derived enzymes, purified water and essential oils. It eliminates odors and cleans the air so you can breathe easier.


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

I haven't tried it...but, I've heard enough BOTL's recommend Pure Ayre, that I know it must work. I'm gonna have to get me some.


----------



## alnpd-cl (Jun 5, 2007)

Well, it sure looks like I'll have to try it out. Anyone know of any retailers carrying the stuff like WalMart or Home Depot?


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

alnpd said:


> Well, it sure looks like I'll have to try it out. Anyone know of any retailers carrying the stuff like WalMart or Home Depot?


try your local NAPA, they also have the ionizer you plug into the lighter


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

alnpd said:


> Well, it sure looks like I'll have to try it out. Anyone know of any retailers carrying the stuff like WalMart or Home Depot?


They have there own web site, seems to be the best prices, just ordered some Friday night


----------



## BigJack (Jul 5, 2007)

I also have about an hours commute.

What I do, is close all the windows tight, and then open the driver's window about an inch. Turn the A/C fan up to Med-High with the vent set to bring in outside air. This will overpressurize the cabin, and force the air and smoke out the drivers window. 

The biggest thing to worry about now is MAKE SURE you dump out the ashtray when you arrive. NOTHING smells worse than a cigar butt in the car overnight.


----------



## alnpd-cl (Jun 5, 2007)

I also do the window a/c combo. The smoke odor lingers though and I agree about leaving the stub, it reaks after a night in there!


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

Thanks for the tip on pure ayre. I've been looking for something too, but I never know what to try. I smoke mostly on the way home from work. But I usually drive with back windows half way down, and driver cracked a couple of inches. Then leave those windows open overnight, and it usually doens't smell too bad the next day. But I would much rather prefer not to have the windows open.


----------



## jaxstraww-cl (Jul 30, 2007)

I could never get into smoking in the car. I need to be relaxed. I'd be freaking out trying to do touchups and such.


----------



## wacbzz (Aug 19, 2007)

Sorry to bump this thread, but I just read this:



BigBuddha76 said:


> try your local NAPA, they also have the ionizer you plug into the lighter


I have one of those ionizer from Brookstone (not sure if that is good or bad!) that I leave in my truck in the constantly on position...

It sorta works. I smoke a Villiger Export on the way home just about every day. When I get into the truck the next morning, the smell is still there, albeit less than it would be if I had no ionizer. For me though, it's just not the cure all that people think it would be. YMMV


----------



## alnpd-cl (Jun 5, 2007)

I picked up one on Cigarbid and I plan on ordering the Pure Ayre when I get home. Thanks for the help!


----------

